# Inflated lump on neck-please help!



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

I noticed this on my auratus this morning...it wasnt there yesterday! This particular frog has had lumps on (her?) neck before(but they would come and go in a few days)but never on her throat like this? At first thought maybe it was calling but then I saw the other side. She has been eating and acting fine as usual but I am worried as @#%$^!! The pictures arent the best, sorry




























Thank you for taking a look. I appreciate any input!!
DJ


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Should I quarantine the frog?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the frog always that chunky? It appears to have a bad case of fluid retention. 

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

orchid_man said:


> Should I quarantine the frog?


I think so until you get someone to look at it. Might be a systemic infection that recurs with stress. Does it seem to occur after you've been messing in the tank, or are there frequent squabbles among the frogs?


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

The only thing I really do is hand mist the tank once/twice a day, unless there is fighting going on in the group I dont see It is a group of four, I dont know the sexes but they have been living together for about 10 months now.
She/He is the chunkiest frog in the tank, and has always been the largest. Is there anything I can do to help if it is fluid retention? I quaranteened her last night, she still appears unhindered by the lump.
Many thanks,
DJ


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

this should help http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

orchid_man said:


> The only thing I really do is hand mist the tank once/twice a day, unless there is fighting going on in the group I dont see It is a group of four, I dont know the sexes but they have been living together for about 10 months now.
> She/He is the chunkiest frog in the tank, and has always been the largest. Is there anything I can do to help if it is fluid retention? I quaranteened her last night, she still appears unhindered by the lump.
> Many thanks,
> DJ


It may just be that the fluid retention is symptomatic of infection, and thankfully there are no lesions---she does need to be seen by a vet, I think, if these lumps go away and come back---that is, if a problem of any kind gets worse and not better, then it is not improving on its own and needs someone else to help resolve it.


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. Hopefully she will pull through this.


----------

